# Success in New Mexico



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Success was finally found on Sunday in New Mexico. Roosted toms were gobbling about a half mile away before sunrise. Unfortunately we were unable to get ahead of them as they headed up and over the hill (Something to do with the lungs not working real well at about 7700' elevation)

After retreating to camp and melting the ice to make coffee,we came up with another plan. I would take Johnny a couple of miles up the road from camp and he would call and locate them on their way back to the canyon they were working.

After dropping him off he located some birds with his binoculars. Minimal calling had a hen walk within 8 yards. The gobbler came up from behind him and circled at about 30 yards.

One shot and his first Turkey was on the ground. There was ear to ear grins on both of us, as he had been trying for turkeys for several years unsuccessfully. Makes for a proud Dad!

19 lbs 9" beard 7/8" rounded/blunt spurs


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Alrighty. I bet the grin is still there today too. Tell him congratulations on a very nice bird.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to Johnny ! Nice bird !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- nice look'in bird. We'll give Johnny two thumbs up on that critter. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Really pretty bird. Congrats on his first bird.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats...


----------

